# 

## TP_Bolid

2006    ,     .
      ,   , ,     . 
      .   :    ,     (, , )   ,            ,      ,               . 
       ,      . 
*   - ,   !*

----------


## Alexander_Popov

*TP_Bolid*, !
          US GAAP, IFRS (),      . 
 .
   ( )  .

  :
	   ;
	    ;
	   ;
	      ;
	      1  8.2   ;
	       GAAP, IFRS    Scala;
	     (  );
	  ()    ,      ;
	          ;
	   ,         ;
	 .

----------

